# Claiming fuel allowance in Greece



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it possible to claim a fuel allowance in Greece.Does anyone know how you go about claiming. 
We know about the winter fuel allowance in UK but is there scheme in Greece to claim a discount or something on electricity


----------

